# Sex during pregnancy



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I see a lot of threads that mention casually that since the wife was pregnant, sex was out....

Or, sex of course dropped off after the baby.....

Are these actually common or nearly universal???

Sex during pregnancy, for a healthy woman....*No problem, or no way...
*
My wife were newly married, I don't think we missed a single day for the 9 months. We had very vigorous sex at 10:30 that night and her water broke at 2:00 AM ...7 LB 9 oz boy....14 hours later......

*Post partum sex.....We can't, or We can't wait.....*

Wife and I resumed after 6 weeks....2 weeks before the Dr. approved. Not daily for another couple of weeks........

TMI? She had 4 stitches, and was in quite a bit of pain. I put her on a towel, and slowly dribbled warm water on her poor sore parts. She got tremendous relief from it, and I continued it daily for several weeks. This was about 13 months after we first met....


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> I see a lot of threads that mention casually that since the wife was pregnant, sex was out....
> 
> Sex during pregnancy, for a healthy woman....*No problem, or no way...
> *
> ...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I had one of those husbands that was not into pregnancy sex, it is not that uncommon but then again he is typical of a LD male from what I have since learnt.
With #1 we did do it the evening before I went into labour for which I am greatful as I hated being pg and it put me into labour right on my due date. 
With the other two I am not sure if we did it at all during the 9 months.

After the first was born sex was pretty much off the table on a regular basis until he wanted more kids.


----------



## Cecezakat (Jun 20, 2015)

Pregnancy sex? No problem! We have to rely on condoms so we enjoy 9 months of not using them! 

Postpartum....it can wait. Although we were not physically together postpartum for our first son, I definitely would have needed several months for healing. We are on our second pregnancy now and I hope we won't need to wait long postpartum for this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pregnancy sex had never really been a problem with my first wife as we went at it with fervor up until just a few weeks before the blessed event!

And although my exes preference for positional choice had always been "missionary," in the latter stages it all changed to "doggie" or to "spooning," and even a most welcomed upsurge in her performance of oral on me! Her normally small size B breasts also greatly increased in size and let's just say that that was most scintillating, in and of itself!

But as for me, this was a most welcomed change over our usual prepregnancy lovemaking repertoire!

The only real drawback to the pregnancy process was that once the birth had occurred, that it was about 4-6 weeks before she even thought about getting frisky again! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Sex during pregnancy? Yes, please. I'm HD and that didn't change with my pregnancies.

Post partum sex? Two to three weeks was all I could stand to wait after the births.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

after the initial morning sickness, when i was pregnant we had the highest sex:day ratio than any other time we've been married. no sex during pregnancy? what? i'm hd anyway, and when i was pregnant, it was more. i can understand if nausea is happening, sex while feeling seasick doesn't sound fun. but that's only for the 1st trimester in most cases.

with our oldest, we waited the whole 8 weeks postpartum, and with the second, i think we were fooling around after 3, sex after 4 weeks.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sex was pretty much off the table during my pregnancy. I had hyperemesis gravidarum throughout the entire pregnancy. It was somewhat under control with various medications for about a month between 7.5 and 8.5 months gestation, so that I felt well enough to be sexual. By then, of course, my husband was completely squicked out by my pregnant body and wasn't interested in sex with me. 

Post-partum, we waited for my doctor's approval. Delivery was _very_ rough on me, and the baby had a cleft lip & palate and suffered from very severe failure-to-thrive. We spent the first 5 weeks after the birth in various hospitals, before coming home with a still very ill and high-needs infant. I think it was about 8 weeks post-partum before our sex life resumed, but it was still pretty hit-or-miss for quite some time after that. Special-needs babies are pretty rough on parents in all ways, including on their sex life.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

I mark the changes to 2 events, marriage and children. Which is not to say that there was no sex after pregnancy or childbirth just that looking back, those two events marked changes in attitude. Sex during pregnancy was actually fairly OK and she was not reluctant to start up again after the doctor directed period of abstinence afterwards. 

Other than that, never the same which became obvious only with hindsight.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife became discusted with her new body shape during pregnacy and sex was off the table. After birth, she was too exhausted (as was I) and she claimed her nipples were so sore she was afraid that rubbing up against me by accident would cause her too much pain. I also thought body self image issues were part of it. After several months and weaning, our sex life returned to what it had been before.

I think each person/couple is different. I envy those that humpped like rabbits before and after.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Best memory I have is about 3 months after birth of first son, wife was on top, when she hit the O, both breasts turned into fountains without being touched.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wait you can have sex during pregnancy?


----------



## Soveryalone (Jul 19, 2013)

This is just speculation because I haven't fathered any children ( that i am aware of) and i have never slept with a pregnant woman, but I would imagine that it would be amazing, passionate and very sensual. When two people create life together that has to be one of the most beautiful things on Earth and i would bet that the sex had by the expecting couple would be beautiful as well


----------

